# Aztec ruins discovered



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Mexican archaeologists find important Aztec ruins*

Wed Oct 4, 2:59 PM ET

Mexican archaeologists have found what may be the most significant Aztec ruin in decades, with the unearthing of an altar and a monolith in the busy heart of Mexico City, Mayor Alejandro Encinas said on Wednesday.

The 15th century altar, part of the Aztec empire's main temple, was uncovered last weekend near the city's main Zocalo square along with the 11-foot (3.5-m) stone slab, most of which is still buried under earth.

"It is a very important discovery, the biggest we have made in 28 years. It will allow us to find out a lot more," Encinas told reporters.

The altar has a frieze of the rain god Tlaloc and another figure related to an agricultural rite. archaeologists are still unearthing the monolith which they think might be part of an entrance to an underground chamber.

The Aztecs began building the Templo Mayor pyramid-shaped temple in 1375. Its ruins are now only yards from downtown's choking traffic. It was first excavated in 1978 after electricity workers found an eight-tonne carving of an Aztec goddess.

Spanish conquistadors destroyed the temple when they razed the city in 1521 and used its stones to help build their own capital.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Throughout Mexico and Central America you cant take a whiz without hitting ruins. Not to mention how every archaeologist who "discovers" a new site claims the find is the most significant in recent years. I really hate sounding so negative, but most of these "significant" finds are discovered by a professor who is looking to improve his vitae, to change schools, fulfill tenure requirements, etc. 

Now for the positive part: No matter what they find, it adds to the overall body of knowledge and is really cool to see! It is always the Finding Buried Treasure (not necessarily monetary value) Mentality that fuels their desire.  Basically fills you with the desires you felt as a kid. Definitelty the best part of the job.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Any living mummies attacking the townsfolk?


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

You have a better shot getting attacked by mummies in the Incan Ruins of South America; but I really recommend you dont turn your back on any prehistoric burial tomb.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd better cancel my trip to Lake Titicaca


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Just be sure to drink the Coca Tea and bring an oxygen tank so you can run away when you are assaulted by the mummies! Otherwise, you will be too winded to do anything but say, "oh".


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

bah... mummies are weak, a little fire takes them out. just pray you make that fort save vs. mummy rot, other wise, have a cleric that can cast remove curse and then remove disease, in that order


----------

